

Diveintohtml5 lives - jonathantneal
http://diveintohtml5.info/

======
smackfu
The moral of all this is that if you want to disappear silently, you should
disappear silently. Silently on the internet does not mean deleting your
content. It means leaving it there.

~~~
inkel
Amen to that. Specially if all your content was open source.

~~~
dguaraglia
Indeed. If anything, I consider his move a little douchey. At least he should
have put the tarballs for his open-source content somewhere and said "there
guys, figure it out". Looks more like throwing a tantrum.

------
centeno
This was not unexpected. Several years ago there was an enigmatic post in his
blog, a comparison with David Salinger author of The Catcher in the Rye, after
publishing that book Salinger disappeared from public presence and hide from
any form of popularity. The best friend of Mark died from drug consumption not
long ago, and he was really disappointed about that. One time Mark said that
all his activity in the web was of no use for getting a good friend. He think
that you can have only one friend that survive you, and that friend is not
here ...

No wonder people imagine strange things happening when someone decide to
disappear in the web.

------
vibragiel
Did anyone manage to fork Dive Into HTML5's mercurial repository at
hg.diveintohtml5.org recently? I had started translating the book to Spanish
and now I'm left stranded!

~~~
vibragiel
Answering myself: <https://github.com/diveintomark/diveintohtml5>

------
munim
I am sorry, but I was out of the loop. What exactly happened to the original
site?

~~~
masklinn
The author did a variant of the _Why: took down his online presence, deleted
the online accounts he could and changed the configuration of his sites to
return "410 Gone" on requests.

~~~
FlowerPower
Why ?

~~~
ugh
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Why_the_lucky_stiff>

~~~
stewbrew
But why?

~~~
awj
No ... _who_ is on second.

------
etherealG
google maps key error on <http://diveintohtml5.info/detect.html>

~~~
jonathantneal
Fixed. Thanks.

~~~
etherealG
no problem :)

------
benatkin
There's this, too: <http://diveintohtml5.ep.io/>

------
Scorpil
I'm not very educated in all this legal stuff, so i have few questions
regarded license of this book. First: does license CC-BY-3.0 allow me to
download this book for free, make any changes to format or content of the
book, including downloading to my Kindle? Amazon sells O'reilly version for
kindle for 15.49$, and i can't find 'mobi' version at any legal sources, so is
it ok if i make one myself? And if i will, is it ok to share it with everyone?

Secondly, as i understand, there is no problems with translating the book to
any language and then sharing it for free with everyone?

~~~
onli
why not? The license permits you to do what you want with it, as long as you
attribute the original author.

~~~
Scorpil
I was expecting that, but wasn't completely sure about it. Thanks.

------
soapdog
I just discovered that those resources were down. Is there any mirror of dive
into python available? A good friend wants to learn python and that was a
terrific resource.

I wish Mark all the best. I know what is to loose a good friend. Still what he
created was beautiful and those resources are too good to vanish.

~~~
cycojesus
if you mean the one about python 2 I have it ( diveintopython-html-5.4.zip ),
I'll gladly upload it somewhere. The python3 one is @
<https://github.com/diveintomark/diveintopython3>

------
guzzul
feedparser.org is also down.

~~~
joeshaw
The Google code project is still there:
<https://code.google.com/p/feedparser/>

And the software is still in PyPi: <http://pypi.python.org/pypi/feedparser/>

------
scorpion032
This was a project Mark worked on his employer's time. Thats why it is
different.

~~~
stephth
Different from what? What do you mean?

I'm super confused. A couple hours ago the two top stories were about mark
pilgrim having done what looked like an info suicide. I came back here to
check on that and the stories are nowhere to be seen on the first two pages of
HN. What happened?

~~~
skrebbel
Looks like someone at HN stopped an attention whore from attention whoring too
much. Censorship, yes, but _nice_ censorship.

~~~
j_col
I'm sorry, but no censorship is nice in a site that is supposed to be about
content getting up-voted/down-voted by a community.

~~~
jrockway
There's no downvoting, though. Hence, moderators sometimes remove articles
that are popular but don't belong here. Just because something is popular
among HN readers doesn't mean it needs to be on HN, and the mods balance out
the natural Way Of The Universe in that case.

I'm not sure I necessarily agree with this, but am just stating how things
work here. There is no reason to expect that you aren't being censored;
ultimately this site is for advertising YC, not for being an impartial news
filter.

~~~
j_col
You right of course, I was mistakenly thinking of comments getting down-voted,
but articles cannot.

> There is no reason to expect that you aren't being censored; ultimately this
> site is for advertising YC, not for being an impartial news filter.

Yeah, it's important to keep sight of that, and frankly in that case it makes
me wonder why I should continue to come back here?

~~~
stephth
_Yeah, it's important to keep sight of that, and frankly in that case it makes
me wonder why I should continue to come back here?_

Same here. That's why I'm so interested in what happened backstage with these
stories. I've contacted the mail link on the Guidelines section for some light
but haven't received a reply yet.

------
jrockway
So Mark deletes this from the Internet, and a bunch of other people put it
back up? For people that were concerned enough about him to send the police to
his house a few hours ago, it seems weird that they are now saying "fuck the
author's wishes" and putting it back online.

I guess if there isn't enough Internet Drama, we have to make our own? Can we
go back to whining about node.js? At least I found that mildly funny...

~~~
Gormo
Being concerned about the author's well-being doesn't imply that one ought to
'respect his wishes' with regard to a CC-licensed work that _many_ other
people rely upon as a productive resource.

Mark has produced some exceptional reference works and released them under an
open license. They certainly ought not be removed from existence on anyone's
personal whim, original author or not, no matter how much we sympathize with
his situation, whatever that might be.

~~~
alanstorm
Put another way, republishing an otherwise unavailable CC-licensed/open-
source-licensed work is explicitly respecting the author's wishes, the author
that published it under that license.

I doubt (but obviously don't know) Mark wanted to excise his work from human
memory, he just didn't want the personal responsibility of maintaining those
resources/participating in their development as a leader. That's the wish
worth respecting.

